# Family Smoking Shootout in Parker Colorado



## nwdave (Jul 30, 2011)

After all the previous mentions in various threads, kinda sorta mentioning the Family Smokeout where the young bucks try to show up the old man, it's finally happening, today as a matter of fact.  Sit back and enjoy the ride because thanks to many members on this site, I've sharpened my skills a tad and with the introduction of a WSM to my weaponry, it'll be fun and a true learning experience.  Someone forgot to tell me that smoking meat at 5900+ feet was different than at sea level.  I've had a couple of practice smokes and discovered it takes longer.  Enough of the chit-chat and on to the meat of the subject (sorry, I couldn't help myself).

Yesterday, I started the preparations for today's smoking session.

First off, the meat choice of the day:








Sorry about that.  Count that as a morning neck twisting exercise.  Next, a side view in cryovac:







And of course, a plug for the fine meat market that has great meat selections.  If you're ever in the Denver Metro area, look these folks up and bring a towel to wipe up the drool:







The not to secret "Secret Ingredients".  Looks familiar?  It should if you read Jeff's newsletter back a couple of months ago.  I'm following his "method", kinda sorta.  Thanks Jeff for a great way to do Dino Bones.







WARNING, WARNING:  You are now entering the drool zone.  Please back away from your keyboards.  I cannot accept responsibility for damage to your keyboards.  Thank You.







You are still in the drool zone:







You can just make out the bone in the meat section in the upper left of the QVue.  That translates to a lot of meat.

You may now exit the drool zone, for now.

A brief rest in the bath of rub and sauce:







Into the vac pac and back to the fridge for a long contemplation of their fate:







And now, the sun has risen, the birds are chirping.  Looks to be another fine day in a city just southeast of Denver.  The Adult kids are still asleep (secret #01:  Get up before them and get first access to the counter for the preps needed). 

This will be good.  The kids like to entertain so they're well versed in that side of it and they're also well versed in their smoking skills (but don't tell them I said so, it goes to their head and makes them think the old man is worried.) 

More to come.  I'll try to get the SIL (Dnvrdv) to pose and post for his contributions to today's efforts.

My Son is prep smoking at his house but I'll sneak in a couple shots of the finished product anyway.

~Dave


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to be watching this for sure. Show no mercy!


----------



## gregzee (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the drool envoking pics, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 30, 2011)

No quater given.Let the sause fly were it may.


MasterOfMyMeat said:


> I'm going to be watching this for sure. Show no mercy!


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 30, 2011)

Not much of a competition so to speak, as we are all doing something different.  Just about to get the rub on.  Pics shortly!


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 30, 2011)

MMMM BABY BACKS !!!

Bowl O Ribs.







Rubbed and off to the fridge for a couple of hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow!!!!

This is the kinda shootout that would be more fun with a front row seat & a knife and fork in your hand!!!

YeeeeeeHaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2011)

Man you got it going Dave!

These guys are in trouble!


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 30, 2011)

The ribs are on.  Thanks to whom ever came up with rolling them. Had one too many racks to fit in the smoker.







And here we go!!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 30, 2011)

Alrighty then, Dnvrdv has got his going.  I had mine on earlier but had to duck out for some important items (like ice).  In the continuing saga:

Thanks to Smokin' Al, I'm trying out his method for starting and maintaining. 







If you've followed the mods I've been making to the WSM, we're now on Wheels Mark 2:







Bought the wheels at Lowe's.  They're the ones used in those metal stands that use the wedge system.  Next up, drool warning.  The ribs spent about 24 hours in marinade.  Looking good:







Enough of the pics, lets get to smoking:







So far, we're just doing fine.  We've been smoking now for about 2 1/2 hours and in another half hour I'll put the ribs into pans with Beef Broth and continue the smoke for about another 3 hours.  Low and slow.

~Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Dave it looks great so far i will wait . go dave go


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2011)

YEEEE HAAAA!

Great Looking BBQ My friend!

Todd


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 30, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Dave it looks great so far i will wait . go dave go


What Dave are you talking too?

Name should be DNVRDV=DeNVeRDaVe (Missed the Caps when I signed up)


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good 2 hours in!


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 30, 2011)

NWDave is diligently watching the WSM!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 30, 2011)

At least I stayed near the smokers.  Some of Dnvrdv's buddies showed up and of course Dave had to go for a "check ride"


----------



## nwdave (Jul 30, 2011)

The third member of the smoking group showed up.  My son, Sean, has been slaving over his contribution, about 7 lbs of bone in Pork.  He's going to shred it for sammies.


----------



## meateater (Jul 30, 2011)

This all looks just to good. Keep it coming.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 30, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive.  It's been a long tough struggle, slaving over a hot smoker........  WARNING, WARNING.  THE FOLLOWING IS A PUBLIC SERVICER ANNOUCEMENT.  A DROOL WARNING HAS BEEN IMPLEMENTED ON THIS THREAD.  This poster is NOT responsible for anyone's failure to take adequate protection.  END OF WARNING.

My smoked meat is panned and getting ready to hit the tables:

Whaddaya think?  Chef nibbles say it's great.







Then, of course, I put one away for a neighbor who has the evening duty with a local police department. Maybe if his partner, a patrol canine, is good, he'll get to chew on the bone.







The other Dave will be checking in soon with his Pork Baby Backs.  Definitely wish we had smellavision. 

To be continued.

~Dave


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeez, I've been watching this tabbed thread, just refreshing it everytime it popped up on top of the new posts.

Looks like a load of great eats to be had somewhere near Denver tonight, and a ton of fun bringing it all together.

_*Is there more for Sunday???*_ Ha-ha!!!

Keep rolling, 'cause it's lookin' pretty darn good from where I'm sitting!

Eric


----------



## meateater (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting better by the hour!


----------



## houston smoker (Jul 30, 2011)

what a great thread...  Ive loved every post.  the food looks great Dave.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 31, 2011)

We're into food coma now.  Dave will be along in the early am to finish off his portion of the thread.  A good time was had by all attendees (sounds too formal).  There are no leftovers for Sunday.  I think we're going out to Carl's Jr for burgers, just cuz.  Now we've got to start plotting for the next big gathering.  It's all good.  Thanks for joining us on this journey.  If we've inspired one other to try something new, we've done our job.

~NWDave (to avoid any confusion) (there were 3 Daves here today).


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow!!

Those Ribs look Awesome!!!

I didn't think Cops were allowed to accept gifts like Gold, Silver, Diamonds, or Ribs----Not necessarily in that order!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for a great thread Daves!

Bear


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 31, 2011)

Got too into entertaining and forgot to take pics of the serving pans...  So these are all I have, just off the smoker.

























Needless to say, no one went home hungry


----------



## roller (Jul 31, 2011)

That brings the fun into it when the family is involved...It all looks just great so far....I like the bike...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2011)

About you can say is:

AWESOME DAVE!


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice finish !


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome Competition, everyone wins! Still kinda hot to jump on my VTX1300

but, I may have to suck it up and ride. I loved this thread...James


----------



## venture (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job by all!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## striper (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave, as in NWDave, you and I both know them youg whippersnappers never stood a chance.  I give you credit for going with a new to you piece of equipment though to try and give them the feeling of being on an equal footing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If they keep practicing, and you stop, they may catch up in 30 or so years.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Enjoy.

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like lots of fun to me.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, it was a lot of fun.  Even though it was a friendly competition, we all put forth our best efforts and the true winners were the family and guests who were able to eat as they desired ( a little here, a little there, then back for seconds or more((I saw that!!!!!)))
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Smoking foods is something we three enjoy doing.  You can't ask for better than that.  Thank you for all the kind remarks and to all who joined us on this "fun run". We'll be sure to invite you all back for the next smoke. 

A note to all newbies and lurkers:   Now you see how it's done and how we post the Qvues.  Any questions????  There are literally thousands of your fellow smokers just waiting to help you out, no matter what the question.  I know I've been really helped along the way.  I've got a long ways to go but I know where to turn to for help and suggestions.  NOW, get out there and smoke something, then post the QVues.

~Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys it was a great competition and  really we at SMF  are the winners .we got to see two masters at there bast at work thanks.


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just about licked the monitor..lol that is some good look "Q" thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job by all Dave's! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun and some great eats. Loved following along.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave(s) !!!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Aug 1, 2011)

Great jobs Daves. Everything looks great. I think everyone there won.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2011)

Man you three are all knocking it out of the park. There can be no loosers in this contest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to all of you if I could


----------



## dnvrdv (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments and praise.  To add, one of our guests went out and bought a Brinkman Horizontal combo grill smoker yesterday.  Just spreading the word!  Of course he asked me to teach him to use it, any question what link he is getting?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2011)

Dave

I cant wait to join the retiremet group so I can hang with you guys and get some great food

We can make the Living Cookbook program rock big time with all the recipes


----------



## nwdave (Aug 2, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> I cant wait to join the retiremet group so I can hang with you guys and get some great food
> 
> We can make the Living Cookbook program rock big time with all the recipes


You just gotta make the jump.  Look at it this way:  You'll be helping the unemployment picture by retiring and letting some young whippersnapper move up the chain via the "you get replaced, the guy who takes your place gets a replacement and on and on until we get to the new hire who gets to swamp out the office and dump the trash"  AND you'll have more time for your 4-H er's.  Come on out, the water's just fine.


----------



## striper (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Dave,

Got my shipment of pellets from Todd today.  So you can start planning another trip.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'm looking forward to getting some of these in the Yoder and seeing what a difference 100% flavor wood makes as opposed to the Oak based with flavor oil that Treager puts out.

Joe


----------



## nwdave (Aug 16, 2011)

That's great.  Yep, I've used some of Todd's pellets and I gotta tell you, they're a giant step above those big economy sized bags of pellets like Traeger or Bear Mountain.  AND, a little bird told me he just contracted for another ton of pellets because of the demand.  If all goes well, we'll be home on the 25th.  Definitely have to drop down and check out your Yoder.  Who knows, maybe I'll even be able to score some fresh corn on the cob from one of the roadside stands.

~Dave


----------



## striper (Aug 17, 2011)

Right on, I've got just enough of them other pellets for 1 6-8 hour run then it's into the new ones.  Travel Safe.

Joe


----------

